# Stupidiots: Anti-war vandals attack peacekeeping monument.



## George Wallace (4 Apr 2008)

Once again some mental midgets have felt the need to show their lack of maturity and respect for their forefathers.  This has not been the first time some anti-war mongers have spray painted the monument to Peacekeeping.  Some **$'oles did the same thing to a lesser extent after Somolia.  This time, however, some twits took it to a grander scale.  I am sure their ignorance is bliss.


* LINK   *

*FILM*




> * Anti-war graffiti defaces peacekeeping monument   *
> Updated: Fri Apr. 04 2008 17:03:11
> 
> ctvottawa.ca
> ...


----------



## brihard (4 Apr 2008)

Of the various monuments, why the peacekeeping one?

Mental midgets is right...


----------



## Reccesoldier (4 Apr 2008)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Of the various monuments, why the peacekeeping one?
> 
> Mental midgets is right...



Location, Location, Location.

The monumnet isn't nearly as prominent as the National Monumnet and it would be easy for cowards and vandals like the criminals responsible for this act to sneak about like the vermin they are and childishly scrawl their 'message'


----------



## McG (5 Apr 2008)

I think the selection of location reveals something of the though process of the individuals.  They are anti-military.  Peacekeeping is military & so peacekeeping is bad.  To them, there is no consideration toward ends, means, proportionality, intent, etc.  Their ethical perspective would be a very Kantian deontological view in that everything is very black or white, right or wrong.  Most Canadians probably accept some utilitarian - deontological hybrid view which can easily be convinced of the outright stupidity of the vandal's position.  

These are the type of people with whom there is little value even discussing the mission in Afghanistan, because they are unable to think outside their absolutes.


----------



## armyvern (5 Apr 2008)

No doubt, the defacing of the Peacekeeping Monument was dealt by the same stupidiots who were seen with their protest banners yelling, "Canada out of Afghanistan & into Sudan with the UN as Peacekeepers."

The irony, no doubt, escapes them.

Fucking twits.


----------



## McG (5 Apr 2008)

I suppose there lies another possibility.  They so misunderstand the issue that they are protesting that they don't even know what they are protesting (or attacking in this case).


----------



## midgetcop (5 Apr 2008)

Thought process:

soldiers=military=war=bad

I don't think it gets any deeper or any more researched than that. Completely clueless. 

 :


----------



## armyvern (5 Apr 2008)

the_midge said:
			
		

> soldiers=military=war=bad


Only until we are at war, then it's

No more war!! = peacekeep instead!! = deface Peacekeeping Monument = stupidiots 

Very confused & ill-informed ones at that.


----------



## McG (5 Apr 2008)

the_midge said:
			
		

> I don't think it gets any deeper or any more researched than that.


You're right.  Because of their deontological view, they feel no obligation to understand the issue.  They just "know" it is bad.  





			
				the_midge said:
			
		

> soldiers=military=war=bad


Lazy idiots.


----------



## Sigger (5 Apr 2008)

MCG said:
			
		

> You're right.  Because of their deontological view, they feel no obligation to understand the issue.  They just "know" it is bad.  Lazy idiots.



"deontological"
–noun ethics, esp. that branch dealing with duty, moral obligation, and right action.


----------



## McG (5 Apr 2008)

deontological - the branch of ethics which deals in rules & absolutes.  Kantianism is one example of deontology.


----------



## armyvern (5 Apr 2008)

MCG said:
			
		

> deontological - the branch of ethics which deals in rules & absolutes.  Kantianism is one example of deontology.



Well, well, well. The second reference to Immanual Kant in as many weeks. I think I refered another user (a ultilitarian teleologist) to him just the other day.

Memories of PSE ...


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (5 Apr 2008)

Vandals are cowards, they do it when no ones around, or maybe a bunch of their stupidiots.  I bet not one of them would have the balls to do it with a Canadian soldier standing next to it.  Sometimes you just have to shake your head in disbelief.  Unfortunately, Canadian soldiers lay their lives on the line for law abiding, patriotic Canadians but stupidiots too.
OFF TOPIC: STUPIDIOTS is a great word, I think I will be using alot more often Especially while driving in Toronto


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, well, well. The second reference to Immanual Kant in as many weeks. I think I refered another user (a ultilitarian teleologist) to him just the other day.
> 
> Memories of PSE ...


All this philosophical talk has me aroused!  (Takes me back to my days at UWO)

Now, to keep on topic.  Some dumb punk spray painted junk on a monument.  That dumb punk is having his/her day.  I hope that guilt gets the better of this person, and that they come forward in genuine remorse to make up for this.  (If they are caught and THEN say that they are sorry, I will believe them less).


----------



## Shamrock (5 Apr 2008)

Does anyone know what sort of clean-up effort is being organized?  I have some time to kill and will be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Apr 2008)

_Cover it with graffiti and we'll wash it off. 
Knock it down and we'll rebuild it. 
In this- we shall never tire_


----------



## Yrys (5 Apr 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> _In this- we shall never tire_



They won't get tired of vandalism either. They may get distract and move on  to their next "cause".
They should get "sensitivity training" in war hospital, or something similar !


----------



## George Wallace (5 Apr 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what sort of clean-up effort is being organized?  I have some time to kill and will be there in a heartbeat.





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> * LINK   *
> 
> *FILM*


----------



## Yrys (5 Apr 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> "Public Works was working to remove the graffiti when they found out about the incident Friday. "



If I'm getting what is post in your link, Public Works is erasing the damaged so no need of volunteers ?


----------



## Springroll (6 Apr 2008)

I am absolutely speechless!!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> If I'm getting what is post in your link, Public Works is erasing the damaged so no need of volunteers ?



You just don't get the reason for the passion we have to serve, and why some would volunteer to clean it up, do you?

dileas

tess


----------



## Yrys (6 Apr 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> You just don't get the reason for the passion we have to serve, and why some would volunteer to clean it up, do you?



NO!

I just wanted to be sure that I understood G.W. post, responding to Shamrock question. That is all!


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> They won't get tired of vandalism either. They may get distract and move on  to their next "cause".
> They should get "sensitivity training" in war hospital, or something similar !



And let them rub shoulders with vets? THAT would be a crime in my books.

I couldn't really care less about these guys defacing the monument. I know what the monument means to me and some spray paint won't change that.

Is defacing a war memorial a slap in the face to the vets it commemorates? Hell no!
The sacrifice those guys and girls made is so far above these stupid antics that I'd chalk their "expression" right up with a bird crapping on the monument. Their not worth getting upset over.


----------



## geo (6 Apr 2008)

Having visited the Peacekeeping monument a couple of times I would suggest that they chose that particular monument because there are a lot of blind corners and it was easy for them to attack it without being seen.

Attempting to do the same thing to the National War Monument wouldn't have been so easy.... and it would require someone who is much more bold & prepared to be arrested.


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Apr 2008)

First I have heard of this! I am sick! Some people need to get some brain cells to rub together. 



Baker


----------



## Z50C (6 Apr 2008)

"I am sure their ignorance is bliss."

Actually ignorance is for Fu%*wits. Any of these so called Anarchists would not last 20 sec in an anarchist state!

Das.


----------



## medicineman (7 Apr 2008)

So many stupid people, so few bullets...

MM


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Apr 2008)

Even if they are caught, they just don't care. They'll be out of custody in an hour or two, adn joking about it with friends. Lets just hope they move up on the path of being career crims, as they'll do time in gaol sooner or later, with big "bitch lov'n" boyfriends, eager for new 'cherry' meat.

As far as I a concerned, having them sit down and talk with with Vets etc is pointless, and would do nothing. In one ear, and out the other, off for a few bongs and some piss warm beer, stolen from Dad's fridge of course. 

However, a 'gang tasering' for 'slacking off' on the cleanup of this and other vandalised sites, well that would be sweet. They would remember that.


----------



## Shamrock (7 Apr 2008)

Nah.  Six months "volunteer" service in Afghanistan with the PRT.


----------



## armyvern (7 Apr 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Nah.  Six months "volunteer" service in Afghanistan with the PRT.



Better yet: Six months "volunteer" service in Afghanistan as Taliban Negotiation Liaison Team.


----------



## ambex (7 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Better yet: Six months "volunteer" service in Afghanistan as Taliban Negotiation Liaison Team.



Both sound like great ideas, how do you think the Taliban would feal about having these idiots trying to talk to them? They might just surrender, 'please dont send any more, we cant take it, they are TOOOOOOO stupid. kill us or take them away please'.

One question, why especially after the first incident (I cant believe it would require a first incident) do we not have security at our important monuments or security cameras for that matter?


----------



## geo (7 Apr 2008)

Monuments in the City of Ottawa are the responsibility of the City Police force......
I doubt very much there are cameras..... the Peacekeeping monument has a lot of stone wall panels that would block the view of surveillance.... which is probably why this monument was chosen


----------

